# Off to Hocking County...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have wild turkeys in my suburban neighborhood. Why am I off to Hocking County at 3:00 am???

If anybody hears a shotgun blast just south of Lake Logan that is prolly me...


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

One of the old outdoor writers said he’d rather drive a hundred miles and shoot a grouse than kill a limit in his back yard


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a nice Tom coming in like he was on a string. Alternated between running at me and strutting/gobbling. At about 50 yards, he stopped, looked around, put his tail between his legs and ran back into the woods. Started gobbling at 11:30. It was over by 11:40...


----------

